# Systematic Theology by Vincent Cheung



## Mayflower (Mar 10, 2009)

Has anyone read Systematic Theology by Vincent Cheung ?

Systematic Theology by Vincent Cheung (Book) in Christianity

Thoughts ?

Any other books from Vincent Cheung recommended ?
I heard that he is very much influenced by Gordon Clark.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 10, 2009)

I don't trust him. I mean, who is he? His website is strange, to say the least. At least, I think so. Who does he work with? Where does his support come from and who is he responsible to? All unanswered questions on his site.

I keep his works at arm's length.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 10, 2009)

A free copy is available on my website:

Cheung Systematic Theology

He is basically a presupp in the school of Gordon Clark.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 10, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> A free copy is available on my website:
> 
> Cheung Systematic Theology
> 
> He is basically a presupp in the school of Gordon Clark.



But who is he? Where was he educated?


----------



## CDM (Mar 10, 2009)

Due to principle, Cheung gives all of his works away for free. You can buy them too.

It is accurate to say he is more of a devotee to G.H. Clark than say a student of him.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 10, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > A free copy is available on my website:
> ...



Both important questions. But even more important is "what does he say?" If a Reformed person were to look at my academic credentials, they probably wouldn't give me a second thought.


----------



## CDM (Mar 10, 2009)

His theology is sound from what I've read. Very reasonable and thorough. He has been accused of being a hyper-Calvinist though. His epistemology leaves something to be desired.


----------



## cih1355 (Mar 10, 2009)

Is he a pastor, teacher, professor, or lay person?


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 10, 2009)

CDM said:


> He has been accused of being a hyper-Calvinist though.



Who accused him of this? Every one on this board could be accused of being hyper-Calvinist ... if it is Geisler doing the accusing.


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Mar 10, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefield said:
> ...



Hey Lance, I'm a blogger! I'm all about judging people for their words and not by pedigree. If people did that, I'd have no readers...

But in the end, I just mistrust people who appear from the mist, drop books on us and then disappear again. It's just that his lack of clarity and openness about his life makes me kind of....leery.


----------



## Whitefield (Mar 10, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Classical Presbyterian said:
> ...



Witness-protection program, perhaps? 

-----Added 3/10/2009 at 03:43:25 EST-----



cih1355 said:


> Is he a pastor, teacher, professor, or lay person?



My guess is he is a lay theologian.


----------



## CatechumenPatrick (Mar 10, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Whitefield said:
> 
> 
> > Classical Presbyterian said:
> ...



Though I've benefited from some of Cheung’s work (mainly when I went through the "Clark is the be-all-and-end-all philosopher" phase during my early undergrad years...I'm sure some of you know what kind of phase I am talking about), I agree with your incredulity. Primarily, I think, because of what you mentioned in your first reply--who is he accountable to? It is very commendable that he puts all his works online, for free, but anyone with a computer can do that—you miss many of the checks and balances that come with publishing as well as the peer-review of the “academic” world. If anyone knows his background, I’d appreciate the info.


----------



## charliejunfan (Mar 10, 2009)

Sounds like a mystery man


----------



## larryjf (Mar 10, 2009)

I think that Cheung is a good read when taken with a grain of salt.
I would not read his work without having my critical mind geared up for some work.

He is a Scripturalist, so that in the end he thinks knowledge can only come from the Bible (in terms of his epistemology).


----------



## MMasztal (Mar 10, 2009)

Whitefield said:


> CDM said:
> 
> 
> > He has been accused of being a hyper-Calvinist though.
> ...



I've read several of his works and also find him a devotee of Clark's. He denies being a hyper-Calvinist.

I use some of his works in my theology classes, namely Good and Evil and sections from Presuppositional Confrontations and The Author of Sin.

I too would like to know more about his background.


----------



## Mayflower (Mar 10, 2009)

Is Vincent Cheung not much easier to read than Gordon clark ?


----------



## Guido's Brother (Mar 10, 2009)

I had a brief look at the Table of Contents. Maybe he deals with these somewhere in the book (?), but at first glance it does seem odd to have an ST without chapters on ecclesiology and eschatology.


----------



## PresbyDane (Mar 10, 2009)

Well thanks for all these recommendations


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Mar 11, 2009)

He is a self-taught individual who finds an affinity for Gordon Clark. Most of his writings seem a wee bit too polemic for my taste. That said, there is cheese down a few tunnels of his on line published writings. Lay theologian seems to be the best label for him.

AMR


----------

